# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problemy z wypróżnianiem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 18 lat i zawsze byłam dzieckiem z nadwagą. Wydaje mi sie ze to wina jednak nie tego że duzo jem tylko mojej bardzo wolnej przemiany materii. Staram się jeść o stałych porach i w małych ilościach. Ale chyba mam problemy z wypróżnianiem, bo nei wiem czy powinnam to robić codziennie? Czasami wypróżniam się zaledwie dwa razy w tygodniu. Czy są jakieś zioła, które mi pomogą, ale bezpieczne dla zdrowia i nie chodzi mi o herbatki przeczyszczające.
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## jackie

Zadbaj o to by w Twoim codziennym jadłospisie znalazły się produkty bogate w błonnik. Albo kup błonnik i zażywaj co dzień, to pobudzi perystaltykę i ułatwi wypróżnianie.

----------


## Kuba007

Na Twoim miejscu udałbym się do lekarza i próbował zdiagnozować przyczynę tych zaparć. Otyłość, wolna przemiana materii, zaparcia to częste objawy niedoczynności tarczycy. Trzeba wykonać badanie TSH.
Pozdr!

----------

